# Clyde the..Ant Eater Geught?



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

So Clyde is a pretty stereo typical goat. He will eat alotta things Bonnie won't. So I was walking him yesterday and he went up to a tree that has a Carpenter ant hill around the bottom..well genius intentionally goes over the noses at it, then starts eating a mix of dirt and ants..which I pulled him off but he went back at it two or three time.

He's fine and all they didnt really get after him to much but it just struck me as odd.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Goats are weird.


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

Whoa, that's interesting! I too have an adventurous eater, but never seen her go after insects...


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MadCatX said:


> So Clyde is a pretty stereo typical goat. He will eat alotta things Bonnie won't. So I was walking him yesterday and he went up to a tree that has a Carpenter ant hill around the bottom..well genius intentionally goes over the noses at it, then starts eating a mix of dirt and ants..which I pulled him off but he went back at it two or three time.
> 
> He's fine and all they didnt really get after him to much but it just struck me as odd.


Could have not actually been the ants he was after.... could have been that earth that came from deep down... may have had a vite or mineral that his body needed so it tasted good to him.

Ours always have loose mineral out and eat as needed. But recently we put a huge old stump in their digs... the first week or so omg! The red noses and hooves they all had. It has probably four ft of roots with dirt on it. They have had a ball eatin and playin with it.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

He loves to burrow into tree roots and old stumps..he loves fat lighter, he gnaws on it like jerky


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Silly Clyde!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

My goat kids do this every year.... I see them out in the field running and stomping like crazy, and I have to go out and rescue them from those horrid little ants climbing up their legs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is strange. mg:


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

the only thing I can figure is the ants churn some mineral out the goats eat the ants as part if them eating the soil


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Well it is normal for goat kids to eat/nibble dirt I think. But weird that Clyde is doing it at his mature age. (rofl)


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

well he does love his mineral block and minerals. I got him a berry buck block and now all times of the day and night you'll hear him out there gnawing at it


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You do know the berry buck block is basically candy, right? I'm assuming he has minerals and that is a treat for him.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

If he'll eat fire ants please send him here...


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

You know the best way get rid of ants is chickens two free roaming and your ants r gone


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Honey21 said:


> You know the best way get rid of ants is chickens two free roaming and your ants r gone


I need to use that argument. Do they work on fire ants?


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Not at my house/pastures. 14 hens & 1 rooster. Also have free-roaming guineas & turkeys. Fire ants are really bad right now. If we could breed ant-eating baby Clydes we could be rich.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I got 3 free range chickens including a rooster and we still have these carpenter ants. 

yes they have another mineral as well.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

alwaystj9 said:


> Not at my house/pastures. 14 hens & 1 rooster. Also have free-roaming guineas & turkeys. Fire ants are really bad right now. If we could breed ant-eating baby Clydes we could be rich.


Oh well, there went that idea.


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

Protein group lol. Some cultures eat ants. We should Google their nutritional content. Maybe rich in potassium or


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

Well... It seems ants are a good source of protein, iron, calcium and Omega3. Seems Clyde is weird smart. Do your own independent research since I’m no expert and didn’t quote my sources. I don’t want to get in deep trouble with a moderator but this is funny and a fresh change of pace.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Yeah, he hasnt really been eating them recently not to mention I noticed that hive shrunk lol, hes back to rooting through trees and fat lighter.


----------

